
Swift Evolution for iOS - unnamedd
http://app.swift-evolution.io
======
unnamedd
Hello guys,

I created an iOS version to help the Swift community to follow the proposals
from Swift Evolution. I really appreciate any comment, suggestion or any kind
of feedback you provide.

Here, you can find me twitter.com/tholanda

~~~
stiGGG
Nice job!

------
insidegui
Very well done! I'm using it to keep track of the proposals

